# Alpina Avalanche Regulator Strap



## fast12lane (Jan 2, 2017)

I just picked up the Alpina Avalanche Regulator (AL650LBB4A6) and I love it. It has the black silicon rubber strap, which is okay but I would love a leather strap. I'm having trouble understanding exactly how sizing works, since this watch has the watch band that extends out to the width of the lugs.

I measured, and from outside to outside the lug width is 28mm. This is the "lug width" number I see on sites that sell the watch. But how does that work for the band sizing? E.g. in pictures below.














So the strap on the right is the rubber style strap that comes with my watch, and the strap on the left is the leather strap which fits the Alpina Racing series watch. The website says 22mm for the leather, and 23mm for the rubber. What are they measuring in this instance? The outside to outside of the whole strap, or just the section that goes between the lugs?

Anyone who has the Racing series watch (*AL725B5AR26) *and has measurements on the band, that would be great. I really like the band, and am wondering if it would fit my Avalanche Regulator. It seems to me keeping measurements for inside to inside of lugs would make the most sense, but I'm still new to the watch world and have never worried about different straps before.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

It is a "notched" strap. You need the inside lug-to-lug measurement as they don't count the overlap of the outside strap.

You can put a 23mm strap on 22mm lugs, but not a good idea to do the reverse as it will leave a gap.

This is a good overall article that might be of help- What size watch band? How to determine size and length of leather watch band


----------



## Monir Zaman (Nov 11, 2020)

*Hi. How much you wanna sell your alpina 23 mm rubber strap*


----------



## Monir Zaman (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi. How much you wanna sell 23mm rubber strap and my email no: [email protected] and the phone number:929-317-1006 lives in USA


----------

